# Name change to infertility network



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I have noticed that Infertility network will be changing their name to fertility network in order to become more inclusive (according to their social media posts about the change). I wonder what others think?  I don't like it personally as I, like many others,  don't have much fertility. I would rather keep the name and raise awareness. Unfortunately this might alienate many for whom conceiving is truly impossible.   I wonder if there is an aspect of this change is because of political correctness too?


----------

